# New Pm 932m Owner Here...



## navav2002 (Jan 6, 2016)

I just got my shiny new mill which I've been dreaming about for ages!! I wanted to thank all you guys who post information on the forums, videos on YouTube  and the like. You all have been a big part of me getting my mill going! From questions regarding which mill to buy, how to un-crate and set the monster up, build a leveling base or power drawbar and the list goes on! The information is out there thanks to you guys and I couldn't have done it with out you...


----------



## Plas62 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pic's or it didn't happen 

Congratulations on the new mill.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 6, 2016)

Glad to hear it, just remember saftey first , those machines like any other can hurt and ruin your day quickly. But all that said whats your first build gona be? Clean her up then oil her and make some chips .  Come on get out there what ya waitin for?


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 6, 2016)

Congrats and welcome to the forum. 

Now let's see those pictures.

Mike.


----------



## navav2002 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks guys!! I added the pics above. I have a lot on my wish list and a few planned "mods" that I have seen in my forum travels. My wallet is currently the main "hold up"...lol

Like many others I started out this quest with a smaller mill in mind. The G0704 was actually "the top" of my budget. Somewhere along the way I came across the Precision  Matthews equipment  and took an interest in the 25mv, then in the 727 and then finally had to just say no to anything more than the 932...lol...

My first real "project" once I feel comfortable will be some parts for my little VW Jetta GLI. I'm doing a Brembo brake conversion and due to some other suspension mods I've done to the car there are no commercially available parts so I will have to fab them myself. It should be fun and I'm looking forward to it!! I need a rotary table before I can tackle that project so I will just be playing around until I can fit that in the budget.

I bought a set of the standard iGuaging scales for x and y dro on the mill. I eventually want to do an official 3 axis dro set up but it will be a little while before it's in the budget. I also bought a set for my little lathe if I can figure out how to set them up.

I bought a used 6" Magnum vise off craigslist, it's a bit large but will have to do for now. It needed a lot of clean up and still needs a new set of jaws but seems to be pretty nice and holds very well. I hope to eventually get a 4 or 5" GMT vice but it's a little ways down the list.

Mod wise I really wanna do the Power draw bar...I don't really need it, it's just so cool!! I'm gonna do the little centering bushing at the top of the drawbar to keep the nut from wobbling that I saw somebody post here. Then the quill stop mod thats on here too..

Have Fun!!


----------



## TomS (Jan 6, 2016)

There is no way you can do accurate work in a shop as clean as yours!  Just kidding.  Wish mine was was that organized.  I also have a PM-932 and like it a lot.  Have fun with it.

Tom S.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 7, 2016)

Congratulations - nice looking setup.  Your shop is entirely too clean.  What is the make/model of your bandsaw?

David


----------



## navav2002 (Jan 7, 2016)

The clean shop is an illusion , if I were to swing the camera any other direction the truth would be known..lol...I just had that corner cleaned out to set the mill up...

The bandsaw is just a made in china saw that I bought 25 years ago, I think it came from Northern Tools. It does ok for the light duty use I put it through. If I tinker with it can actually cut pretty straight.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 8, 2016)

Congrats on the new mill . Hope you make lots of projects.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jan 8, 2016)

An orange Wel Bilt bandsaw...I have the same one.  It is not in as nice of shape as yours, but still cuts great.  They really are Wel Bilt!

I have a 932 also, and came about it the same way you did, working my way up through the models...lots of bad influences on this site.  A member here, Darkzero, did a neat mod using an LED headlight ring as a spindle light.  Several of us have copied it and it works very well.  His thread is a few pages back..maybe on 6 or 7.  Check it out.

Have fun with your new machine!

ETA: Found the link to that light mod thread: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/spindle-light-for-pm45m.27279/


----------



## navav2002 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yup, that's it...Wel Bilt 4 1/2" metal cutting bandsaw (no model number on tag)

Boy I sure like the LED spindel light mod!! Thank you for the link! I have added that one to the mods list...


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah, that mod is pretty slick and not expensive.  I ordered all the same parts from the suppliers he linked to.  I did make one modification to his design.  I used a coiled bit of wire from a car cigarette lighter charger extension to go from the head to the spindle bracket so that it will stretch to almost full length when the quill is extended and retract when the quill is retracted.  Works well.


----------

